# Ode To The 60 Minute Ipa



## Fourstar (12/9/08)

Guys,

Well ive been trying to work up a recipe for a quality IPA for the hop heads, one much like the dogfishhead IPA.

I have yet to get my lips around a 60 minute IPA, however research has found i need a relatively light bodied beer a subtle malt presence and the aroma/hop flavour of a 'kick like a mule' American citrus hop schedule.

Following the dogfishhead hopping schedule, ive decided on an addition every 10 minutes~ with a blend of Galaxy, Amarillo and Simcoe. (3x90g packs/2 brews = 135g~)

Now I know Galaxy is not American and I'm not trying for a clone. I want something the guys at dogfishhead would brew if they were stationed here in OZ. One for the locals. :beerbang: 

Please tell me if my IBU calc is wrong. I avg'd the AA's and Beta's of all 3 hops and created by own 'hop' in beersmith with the avg % figures. I am aware the mix wont be exactly even, but 'mixed enough' is what i can hope for.

*60 min boil, 60 IBU's, 6%ABV*

Recipe as follows:

Recipe: 60 Minute IPA
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 9.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 60.3 IBU
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 83.3 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) 13.9 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) 2.8 % 

10.00 gm 60 Min IPA Blend [11.50%] (60 min) 11.7 IBU 
10.00 gm 60 Min IPA Blend [11.50%] (50 min) 11.2 IBU 
10.00 gm 60 Min IPA Blend [11.50%] (40 min) 10.3 IBU 
10.00 gm 60 Min IPA Blend [11.50%] (30 min) 9.0 IBU 
10.00 gm 60 Min IPA Blend [11.50%] (20 min) 7.1 IBU 
15.00 gm 60 Min IPA Blend [11.50%] (10 min) 6.4 IBU 
20.00 gm 60 Min IPA Blend [11.50%] (5 min) 4.7 IBU 
30.00 gm 60 Min IPA Blend [11.50%] (0 min) 
20.00 gm 60 Min IPA Blend [11.50%] (Dry Hop secondary) 

1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 7.20 kg
----------------------------
Mash In 65.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out 77.0 C 10 min 





Sounds mighty tasty to me! :chug: 



Thoughts?


----------



## Cocko (12/9/08)

WTF is IPA Blend?

Checked with the HBS and they have no stock!!  

I get 11.8 IBU.


----------



## Fourstar (12/9/08)

Cocko said:


> WTF is IPA Blend?
> 
> Checked with the HBS and they have no stock!!
> 
> I get 11.8 IBU.




Think i should have put a footnote for the lazy ones who don't actually read threads!  

Galaxy 13.5 AA% , Simcoe 12.8AA%, Amarillo 8.2 AA% 
Avg AA% 11.5
AVG BA% 6

well that's what i have. You're sources?


----------



## Cocko (12/9/08)

Sorry.. mate, no offence intended!

I use brew alchemy.... and didn't add hops, cause i didn't know what they were!... 

Just throwin a post bro - no jest intended!

BTW: I read threads... ALL OF 'em!
:blink:


----------



## buttersd70 (13/9/08)

Well, entering the hops individually as opposed to an average doesn't appear to make any difference, and the first 5 additions (I didn't go any further) when put through Tinseths own calculator online with a 1048 BG all match up, so it looks to me like your numbers are right.

Too rich for my blood, though :lol:


----------



## katzke (13/9/08)

Fourstar said:


> Think i should have put a footnote for the lazy ones who don't actually read threads!
> 
> Galaxy 13.5 AA% , Simcoe 12.8AA%, Amarillo 8.2 AA%
> Avg AA% 11.5
> ...



I think you would be better off doing your best to substitute what hops you can get. And follow the hop schedule with out mixing them. You have the Simco and the Amarillo so you need to find a sub for the Warrior and the Palisade and a dry hop sub for the Glacier. I think mixing the hops will significantly change the flavor. You want more then bitter in an IPA. The Warrior hop will be the easiest as it is primarily a bittering addition.

It looks like you have found a clone recipe, correct?

Once you get this one down you need to try the 90 minute IPA. The 60 is what we put in baby bottles over here.

Sorry could not resist the jab at the tough guys that do not like bitter beer


----------



## Fourstar (13/9/08)

Cocko said:


> I use brew alchemy.... and didn't add hops, cause i didn't know what they were!...



Sorry mate, must have misenterpreted what you said. As told in my original post, it will be a even blend of Amarillo, Galaxy and Simcoe




katzke said:


> I think you would be better off doing your best to substitute what hops you can get. And follow the hop schedule with out mixing them. You have the Simco and the Amarillo so you need to find a sub for the Warrior and the Palisade and a dry hop sub for the Glacier. I think mixing the hops will significantly change the flavor. You want more then bitter in an IPA. The Warrior hop will be the easiest as it is primarily a bittering addition.
> 
> It looks like you have found a clone recipe, correct?
> 
> ...



Nope, no clone recipe. As I said i want to make something the DFH guys would be proud of if brewing if in AUS. The recipe is all mine.

My understanding was they gradually drop the hops into the kettle during the boil and it ramps up towards the end? Hence the idea of it being a blend of hops. I dont expect the beer to be 'bitter' hence the reason for approx 1/2 of the biterring coming form the 1st 30 mins of the boil and almost tripe the amount of hops added after 30 mins + dry hopping. I think it will be very flavour/aroma driven.

My original idea was to have the 1st 20 mins worth of hops being a single Bittering addition of something like Chinook, Northern Brewer etc. and the last 40 to be a blend that ramps up toward the end. Hence the breakdown of this recipe.

Or is your concern the blending of hops making everything too 'blanaced'? No stand out hop?


----------



## katzke (13/9/08)

Fourstar said:


> Nope, no clone recipe. As I said i want to make something the DFH guys would be proud of if brewing if in AUS. The recipe is all mine.
> 
> My understanding was they gradually drop the hops into the kettle during the boil and it ramps up towards the end? Hence the idea of it being a blend of hops. I dont expect the beer to be 'bitter' hence the reason for approx 1/2 of the biterring coming form the 1st 30 mins of the boil and almost tripe the amount of hops added after 30 mins + dry hopping. I think it will be very flavour/aroma driven.
> 
> ...



Dont want to influence you but here is the hop schedule for a clone out of BYO clone issue from this last year. It is odd and I am not sure what they are asking for so will type it all and let you decipher.

11.2 AAU Warrior (60-35 mins) 20 g of 16% Alpha
3.6 AAU Simcoe (35-25 mins) 7.9 g of 13% Alpha
5.6 AAU Palisade (25-0 mins) 20 g of 8% Alpha
(20 g Palisade hops whilpool, 0 mins)
17 g Amarillo (dry hop)
17 g Simcoe (dry hops)
17 g Glacier (dry hops)

Wyeast 1187 Ringwood, or other English ale yeast

Begin hopping wort with a continuous stream of Warrior hops at a rate of 7.9 g per 10 minutes. Warrior should run out with 35 minutes left in the boil. (Target IBU from Warrior 39 IBU.) Refill hopper with Simcoe hops and resume hopping until 25 minutes remaining mark. (Target IBU from Simcoe 10.5 IBU) Refill hopper with with Palisade hops and for remaining part of boil. (Target IBU from Palisade 10.5 IBU) Add Irish Moss (1tsp) with 15 minutes remaining. Add whirlpool hips after boil and begin cooling. Ferment at 22c but let temperature raise to 23c towards the end of fermentation. Warm condition for 3 days to remove Diacetyl then cool and add dry hops allowing 2 weeks contact time.

From what I remember of your recipe I think your Malt is OK. OG of 1.064 and FG of 1.019 is given. I do not know about your malt choice. They use 5.86kg 2 row and .18kg Thomas Fawcett Amber malt. Color is 6 SRM. Total IBU 60.

I would think if you substitute some good Australian hops or even NZ hops you would make a good representation. We have just started using Riwaka hops here and everyone likes them. 

Have never had any Dogfish Ale so can not comment on taste.


----------



## Stuster (13/9/08)

I think your recipe looks good. Should be hoppy but not too overpowering (might even want to dry hop a little more  ) and the malt bill looks like it'll give you some backbone without it being too cloying. Go for it!


----------



## Fourstar (14/9/08)

Looking at you're recipe Katzke, it seems like its a gradual addition of the hops to meet a specific IBU level then stops. so given your know AA and if you were dropping 1g of hops every 1-3-5 mins etc you could cal the IBU. The problem i forsee is not being able to measure it out correctly with these micro additions and the IBU/bitter/flavour/aroma will be very uncontrolled.

If attempting to clone, think it would be best todo a:

A small bittering addion - single hop
A xover bitter/flavour addion - blend hops
A flavour additon - single hop
A xover flavour/aroma addition - blend hops
A aroma addition - single hop

Whirlpool additon (single or blend)

and your desired dry hopping in secondary

The problem i have with this is I'm lazy, so ill blend everything!



Stuster,

You're right about the dry hopping, what was i thinking. I'll up it to 40..... maybe 80!


----------



## katzke (14/9/08)

Well that would work but you must remember the difference in bittering additions, flavor, and aroma.

It looks way to complicated of a recipe with not much reason for the complication. I think I would refigure the bittering to a single at 60 and a later at like 45 minutes. Keeping the same IBU contribution as in the recipe. Then work on the Simcoe and maybe do a single addition at 30 minutes. The palisades would be a bit different but if you broke them down to 5 minute additions I do not think you could go too wrong.

Mixing the hops I think would make bigger changes then reworking the schedule. The Dry hop is even odd and will blend flavors.

Regardless of what you do it will be different then the real thing. Sense we have not tasted it what difference will it make.

I am just not sure what a blended hop will do. But then again they blend the dry hops so you may be onto something.

I do think I would look at as many hop charts as possible and pick Aussie hops for your version. You should be able to come close on flavor/aroma and the bitterness is less important.

Working over recipes is fun. Everyone has an idea of what you should do.


----------



## Fourstar (15/9/08)

Ive decided im going to go with the blend of hops, just for the sake of a trail run/experimental brew.

Always best to follow the policy of "regret what you dont do, not what you have done."


I think the hops will probably stand out in the order of AA% due to the total % of hops to be 33.3333% for each addition in this brew.

Im interested to see just how simcoe and amarillo intermingle with Galaxy. Its got a nice citrusy tang/slightly peppery profile which hopefully *fingers crossed* should compliment the pine and grapefruit of the simcoe/amarillo.

Ill probably put this one down come the end of the month (moving house next week) and report the results in NOV.



Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## big78sam (29/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> Ive decided im going to go with the blend of hops, just for the sake of a trail run/experimental brew.
> 
> Always best to follow the policy of "regret what you dont do, not what you have done."
> 
> ...




Digging up an old thread here. Four*, how did this turn out? I'm brewing a Rye IPA on the weekend and I'm looking for a hop combo that's a bit different. EDIT: Maybe thinking of throwing some Citra in as well as I have heaps lying around


----------



## Fourstar (2/11/10)

big78sam said:


> Digging up an old thread here. Four*, how did this turn out? I'm brewing a Rye IPA on the weekend and I'm looking for a hop combo that's a bit different. EDIT: Maybe thinking of throwing some Citra in as well as I have heaps lying around




Nope, the move happened and i pushed it to the wayside. with the excessive amounts of US hops i have on hand at the moment, a real 60 min ipa might be on the cards soon.

if you want a decent hop mix kinda like this, look out for my Mountain Goat IPA recipe in the DB.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------

